# Doppio login... [Risolto]

## comio

Salve, ho un problemino... dopo aver fatto l'emerge world, in fase di login mi viene chiesta due volte la password... perché?

Esempio:

```

login: ciccio

password: ****

password: ****

ciccio@pacinotti ~$ _

```

Qualcuno ha avuto lo stesso problema?

Grazie e ciaoLast edited by comio on Tue Sep 16, 2003 2:54 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Anche con root succede?

----------

## comio

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

> Anche con root succede?

 

Anche!

Qualche idea?

----------

## leon_73

non e' che hai pasticciato con i file relativi alla autenticazione Pam?

A me era successo una cosa simile per quel motivo.

Leo

----------

## hellraiser

mai visto e sentito cosa simile...   :Shocked: 

ma alla fine riesci a loggarti ?

----------

## IgaRyu

Umm da quanto no sentivo sta cosa della doppia richiesta di password... dai tempi dei trojoans di login .. okkio

Joe

----------

## comio

Non ho modificato i files di PAM... quindi non so...

La cosa mi lascia troppo perplesso, ma vorrei evitare di dover reinstallare tutto per questa storia.

----------

## cerri

C'e' qualcosa nei log?

Se alla prima domanda (o alla seconda) la password la sbagli ti logghi uguale?

----------

## comio

se sbaglio una delle due password non mi fa entrare.

Nei log non compare nulla di significativo:

```

Sep 8 .... pacinotti login(pam_unix)[3535] session opened for user comio by (uid=0)

```

ma...

Grazie per l'aiuto!

----------

## teknux

visto che IgaRyu ha tirato fuori il discorso...

```

emerge chkrootkit

```

non è che sia efficacissimo (talvota cilecca con alcuni rootkit...), ma se hai un /bin/login trojano lui dovrebbe beccartelo, tentare non nuoce  :Very Happy: 

----------

## cerri

Beh, per evitare rootkit basta riemergere pam-login (in questo caso) o fare

```
$ qpkf pam-login -cm -vv
```

----------

## teknux

 *cerri wrote:*   

> Beh, per evitare rootkit basta riemergere pam-login (in questo caso) o fare
> 
> ```
> $ qpkf pam-login -cm -vv
> ```
> ...

 

scusa ma "qpkf" che comando è? non lo conosco... sarà mica

```
qpkg -f
```

 ?

----------

## comio

nisba...

ho provato tutti i suggerimenti...

Chissà cos'è?

Grazie a tutti!

Ciao

----------

## teknux

se cerri ha sbagliato e si tratta di qpkg, deve scaricare i gentoolkit

```

#emerge gentoolkit

```

che offrono alcuni strumenti "alla rpm" per vedere quanti pacchetti hai, quali dpiendenze, e l'opzione "-f nomefile" che permette di risalire a quale pacchetto appartiene un determinato file...

ad ogni modo scaricalo comunque e leggiti l'help e la man page che tanto è uno strumento utilissimo  :Very Happy: 

saluti,

tek

----------

## cerri

teknux, beccato  :Smile: 

Era ovviamente qpkg.  :Smile: 

----------

## comio

Fatto ance con qpkg -f ... ma nulla.

Ho provato a vedere il file login.defs... senza esito!

Strano...

----------

## comio

Dalle news...

Ecco il problema (ma non capisco perché avevo il file modificato...)

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> "L'M" == Luigi 'Comio' Mantellini <lmantellini@_NO_hotmail_SPAM_.it> writes:
> 
> L'M> Quando faccio il login, viene chiesto il nome utente e due volte la
> ...

 

----------

## cerri

/me si era confuso: era ovvio che andava verificato quel file... /me idiota /me idiota /me idiota...

----------

## shev

Tag [risolto] nel titolo allora.

Piccola domanda innocente: i moderatori mi risulta possano modificare i titoli dei vari topic, giusto? Quindi perchè invece di ricordarlo ogni volta non ci pensate voi a mettere la tag al posto di chi si dimentica? Magari mandate un messaggio all'interessato o notificatelo nel topic, ma credo sarebbe più comodo per tutti. Inoltre pensandoci voi (oltre a chi già fa da sè) è più facile che si prenda l'abitudine alla cosa (vedendo tutti i topic con al loro bella tag). E' giusto un'idea  :Wink: 

My 2 cents

----------

## cerri

Altro lavoro AAAAAARRRRRRRRRGGGGGGGGGHHHHHHHHHHHHH!  :Smile: 

----------

